# Planning our trip. Please help



## LornaMck (Oct 21, 2010)

hey there,

Im getting married next year and we are coming to austrailia for our honeymoon .

We plan on travelling around and think a campervan would be best way for us.

Can anyone reccommend routes to go, that will take in alot of sites, we have three weeks?

Thanks
Lorna x


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats on the coming marriage and hope all goes well.
Just remember you do need to get a visa!
An ETA or eVisa for free will do the trick.
On the travelling, enjoyment of it like anywhere can be weather dependent and especially so with a campervan for there'll be nothing worse than finding you have an oven as accommodation and for sleeping in at height of summer or in cooler months they can be a bit like an ice box, complete with condensation.
Australia also has what we call the wet season in our more tropical north and so that is an area that may be best avoided with road transport.
So first thing I would say is when is the honeymoon.

And you may even want to consider an Asian stopover two for some different memorable experiences, Air Asia having good value flights ex Standsted to KL and KL to various Australian locations if you have not yet booked flights.

And on budget, what is the budget you were thinking of for the Campervan, for they can range from the el cheapo mattress in a mini van concept for as low as about $50/d up to in excess of $200/d for something more reasonable as befitting a decent honeymoon, prices also varying with time of year and if it's earlier in the year like as in January/February, that is going to be part of peak season.

But even at $200/d, you can get yourself a hire car, less of a fuel bill and some great accommodation in all sorts of interesting places for well within that price.

The other thing you may want to consider is that Australia is a big place and often a lot of miles/kilometres between and too much endless driving in a short time can take a shine of a holiday and even a honeymoon.
It may be better to think of a few flights between centres and then driving in a region.
You can even do a fair bit of cheap touring by Air with the REX backpacker pass - Products & Promotions : Backpackers
They cover the SE corner of Australia, arguably the most scenic/compact with many interesting regions and you could even use them combined with driving.

But as I say, when is a consideration and if you have any specific interests like 
beaches, the Great Barrier Reef, islands and for example a often forgotten part of Australia is also referred to as the Gem of the South Pacific - Lord Howe Island - Tourism, Accommodation and Travel Information , inland and the red centre, old Aussie pubs and they can make for great touring accommodation too - Welcome to Gday Pubs | G'day Pubs - Enjoy our Great Australian Pubs , even a good heritage pub right in the hurly burly of Sydney, right in the Rocks district - The Australian Heritage Hotel and you could combine old pubs with country wineries too.


----------



## roadrunnerrent (Oct 20, 2013)

Congrats for coming marriage

There are lots of places beautiful and amazing place in Australia for honeymoon like Barossa Valley, Byron Bay, Cradle Mountain, Melbourne, Sunshine Coast. The traveling system in Australia is a perfect way and this is good idea if you choose campervan for your trip. But it depends on your choice where you want to spend your honeymoon. But for my view Melbourne is good for you.


----------



## Bennyp (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd go from Melbourne to Brisbane along the coast roads. So you'll see the twelve apostles, all the beaches, Sydney's attractions and end up at Surfers Paradise on the gold coast. Depends how far you want to travel.


----------



## tulauras (Sep 1, 2013)

Bennyp said:


> I'd go from Melbourne to Brisbane along the coast roads. So you'll see the twelve apostles, all the beaches, Sydney's attractions and end up at Surfers Paradise on the gold coast. Depends how far you want to travel.


Except Melbourne to Brisbane via the coast will not take you past the 12 apostles.


----------

